# Taos Riding.......



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

No Surprise....

Summit Daily News for Breckenridge, Keystone, Copper and Frisco Colorado - News


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

that is a big surprise, and that pisses me off. the owner even a couple years ago was VERY anti-snowboard, i wonder what happened to make him change his stance....


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

yetigonecrazy said:


> i wonder what happened to make him change his stance....


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

They (the owners) pretty much said it was going to happen soon in an article on Taos in one of Powders issue's from earlier this season. 

Wonder what this'll do to whiny ass little Jake Burton's "Poach it if you can" stupid fucking contest?


----------



## jbarnow (Sep 10, 2007)

storm11 said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> They (the owners) pretty much said it was going to happen soon in an article on Taos in one of Powders issue's from earlier this season.
> 
> Wonder what this'll do to whiny ass little Jake Burton's "Poach it if you can" stupid fucking contest?


 
Man you guys are some serious haters. What is wrong with snowboarding? I've heard the age old arguement about how snowboarders mess up the snow and blah blah...it's not true. Gappers screw the snow...board or boards. Any ski resort that bans snowboarding is basically cutting itself off at the hip. What percentage of slide down the hill people are snowboarders?

I mean shit you guys are all supposed to be tele backcountry people anyway. What do you care about the crap snow at these resorts. Hike for your turns and stop bitching.


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

I agree with jbarnow, who gives a fuck if the resorts allow snowboarding? Are you really that self-righteous and dignified that you only want other skiers on the mountain? You're an adult and sliding down the snow, be fucking happy about that.

There's many, many worse things in life than being in the gorgeous mountains, with friends, skiing down next to a boarder.


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

Who cares?

If a private resort wants to ban snowboarding, tele skiers, alpine skiers, snow bladers... you get my point, then that is their choice.

Shouldn't you all be out in the BC instead of crying about exclusive yuppie resorts.... toas not being one.

my 2 cents

~Stevesie


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

Never said I was against them opening to snowboarders. I'd much rather them do that than shut down.
But I do have to say that I enjoy skiing at places like Taos, Alta and MRG. It's simply a unique experience. I'll be sad to see it go, but I'm also happy that I'll be able to ride down there with all my boarder friends and show them some of the sickest steeps in the country. 

As for Jake Burton...the guy's just a douche without a clue as to what "his" sport has evolved into and is a total fucking hippocrite IMHO


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

I think it's great. It would be cool to be the first ''legal'' snowboarder to hit it. That terrain is sick.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

That's great. I don't know what Jake Burton has to do with opening the mountain to boarders. Seems like the Jake hater has some real issues. Now I know where I'll be heading soon.

Kent


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Phillips said:


> That's great. I don't know what Jake Burton has to do with opening the mountain to boarders. Seems like the Jake hater has some real issues. Now I know where I'll be heading soon.
> 
> Kent


Er, sorry now I see the relevance. Yeah I'll give that Jake is being a little stupid. Snowboarder did a story on "Poaching Toas" in the mid 90's that was hilarious. I'm just glad Taos will not be closing anytime soon. Great skiing and riding.


----------

